# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Polemica por el nuevo catálogo de especies invasoras

## culipardo

Por lo que tengo entendido se ha creado una fuerte poloémica entre asociaciones ecologistas y pescadores en base al nuevo catálogo de especies amenazadas aprobado por el anterior gobierno. Parece que incluyen en ese catálogo algunas especies, que si bien no son autóctonas, están naturalizadas desde hace muchos años como el lucio o la trucha arco iris. Me gustaría que los entendidos en pesca y en conservación nos aclarárais un poco este tema que me parece interesante conocer desde los dos puntos de vista.

----------

